# OK... Some goat troubles.



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi, everyone!

My two new goats, Milly and Marshall, are both settled in well and growing bigger.  They're both little darlings, but they have it in their heads now that they want to play with me, (aka, jump on my lap, headbutt me, wrestling...).  How do I stop this?

Also, my Saanen wether, Marshall, is very attention-hungry and rambunctious, which is perfectly fine by me, except I was hoping to train him to be a draft goat.  Can I still train him?  Or do I need a calmer goat?  Can I train him to be calmer when he has a harness on?

~GFG


----------



## username taken (Jul 21, 2009)

1) smack them on the nose and yell NO! they will learn very quickly

2) how old is he? I normally dont start training until 12 - 18 mths to let them 'grow up' and settle down a bit. but you can start training at any time - work with him on a collar and a leash to encourage calm behaviour. You may have to spend some time playing with him first before you go to work - he may be too excited to see you. Another trick is to take him away from his pen/pasture into an unfamiliar surrounding and do all of the work there - he will be a touch scared and will stay quiet and cling to you


----------



## mully (Jul 21, 2009)

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> Hi, everyone!
> 
> My two new goats, Milly and Marshall, are both settled in well and growing bigger.  They're both little darlings, but they have it in their heads now that they want to play with me, (aka, jump on my lap, headbutt me, wrestling...).  How do I stop this ~GFG


This is what goats do why stop it ...just enjoy their "silly antics"


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 22, 2009)

mully said:
			
		

> This is what goats do why stop it ...just enjoy their "silly antics"


It's decidedly less fun when they get to be about 100lbs and still rear up and jam their hooves into your gut when your hands are full with a couple of feed tubs..  

I agree with u/t...nip it now, and they'll be much more enjoyable later.


----------



## Chirpy (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm with the stop it now group.   It's one thing to have a kid get on your lap, jump on your back, etc. (it's even cute at that age)  but to have a 170 lb. adult dairy goat try those things... not good.

I view goat kids like puppies... anything you don't want them to do as an adult ... don't let them do it as a kid.


----------



## kstaven (Jul 23, 2009)

Chirpy said:
			
		

> I'm with the stop it now group.   It's one thing to have a kid get on your lap, jump on your back, etc. (it's even cute at that age)  but to have a 170 lb. adult dairy goat try those things... not good.
> 
> I view goat kids like puppies... anything you don't want them to do as an adult ... don't let them do it as a kid.


I agree! Never to early to start training.


----------



## dkluzier (Jul 23, 2009)

Yup stop it now.  I played with my first saanan/nubian cross by butting her forehead with my hand when smaller and thought it was cute when she would butt me back.  Now she's over 100 Lb and it bruises my butt a bit and I know I hurt her feelings by not playing back now.  

I still luv her and I prefer to play jump on the stump with her rather than "headbutt".


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Aug 7, 2009)

Yep!  Stop the head butting now.  It just gets worse.  The climbing on and sitting in your lap I can't comment on 'cause I let one of Nubian bucks do it all the time and it is going to come back to haunt me in about 150 lbs.  I don't even say no to the goats when it comes to headbutting.  Smack the nose and ignore (turn away and pay attention to someone or something else).  Its not a hard smack either.  Just stay away from the forehead.  I think there are 28 in our kid pen right now and not a one headbutts us anymore.

Chris


----------



## OHMYKIDS (Aug 13, 2009)

I used to think it was cute when the boys (2 months) would stand up on me and ask to be petted....um...they got heavier and then started bruising me every time.  I put a stop to it.  Now I know to teach them earlier.


----------



## onedozenphyllises (Aug 13, 2009)

Yep, I've had hoof-shaped bruises too many times.  I have a wether that is VERY attention-demanding.  I don't always mind, but as others have said, it can be (a) painful and (b) a PITA when you're actually trying to get something done!


----------

